# Where do you guys buy...



## butterfly (Aug 27, 2002)

...those little bikini bottoms you guys wear on stage in a comp?

Any suggestions as to the best tanning lotion to use right before the comp?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 27, 2002)

...are you thinking of competing Butterfly?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2002)

You can get them thru catalogs, or online. Specialty shops like MuscleMag Stores, as far as the best tanning oil, ProTan is one of the most popular.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 27, 2002)

I heard Dream tan was good too. Anyone use this?


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 27, 2002)

I've used Dream Tan as a top coat, but it never dries and rubs off on everything...EVERYTHING    Your suit, anything you wear over your suit as a cover up until you're ready to go on stage, the seats, your friends, your relatives, your fellow competitors, the walls, the toilet...EVERYTHING!

BTW, NPC banned it for this very reason some time back, but people still use it.

ProTan is the best.  You've got to use several coats though, especially if your very light skinned.

Butterfly~are you looking for posing trunks for Fade or a posing suit for yourself?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 27, 2002)

Lorraine is the Queen of internet shopping


----------



## butterfly (Aug 28, 2002)

Definitely posing trunks for Fade!!!  Blue!!!


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2002)

Andreas Cahling puts out nice trunks. Not sure if he has a website. You can also go to a Musclemag store as Prince mentioned. Personally, I go to a bathing suit store that makes the suits to fit the individual. Usually women go to these to custom make suits, but they are great for BBers.

As for tanning products...I like Pro Tan the best. 3-4 coats over 2 days. Just be prepared to ruin some clothes and bed sheets.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks GP!!!


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 29, 2002)

I use Pro Tan during the last 2 days...a good 4 or 5 coats depending on how thick you put it on.  Remember that several thinner coats are much better than only a couple thick coats.  Depending how dark you want to be I usually add a coat of Dream Tan before I hit the stage (30-45min prior).  Just keep in mind that the Dream Tan doesn't fully dry but it does give excellent, dark color.  Also, with the Dream Tan if you use it be xtra careful if you're wearing a lighter suit since it will stain your trunks if you're not careful.


----------



## gopro (Aug 29, 2002)

Personally I dislike Dream Tan as I think it can blur definition. I don't like the look of it onstage.


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 29, 2002)

CJ's new site:  http://www.fitfigures.com/
CJ's old site:  http://www.massmuscle.com/cjproducts.htm

http://www.jagware-posingsuits.com/
http://www.sportzfit.com/
http://www.andreascahling.com

Those are the ones I can think off the top of my head.

But like Gopro said, although you can mail order a generic suit from just about anywhere relatively cheap, a custom made suit is going to highlight his physique and hard work that much more.

Good luck!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 30, 2002)

WOW!!!  Thanks for all those links, Lorraine!!!


----------



## Fade (Aug 30, 2002)

She just wants me to wear them around the house.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2002)

LoL, I know the feeling!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_
> She just wants me to wear them around the house.



Only if she wears one too!!


----------



## twelvepercentt (Aug 30, 2002)

CJ was suggested to me, and she does men's suits too!  She is making my suits for my first comp!  My six inch clear heels just came today-Woohoo!

Here's a link to CJ's site:

CJ's Elite Products


----------



## Lorraine (Aug 30, 2002)

twelvepercentt~don't be surprised if your suit doesn't arrive until 1 day or 2 days before your competition.  

CJ is like that.  And with the Olympia coming up I know for a fact she is slammed.

Good luck!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 4, 2002)

Thanks for the tips!!!


----------

